
Facebook starts prompting US users to fill Covid-19 survey to help track virus - ajaviaad
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/06/facebook-covid-19-survey-cmu/
======
rvz

      No. Non. Nein. Nei. Nee.
    
    
    
      Never.

